# Skarsniks night goblin horde(forge world night gobbo sharman+collosus squig finished)



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

soo im a massive fan of skarsnik and wanted a night gobbo force to game with this is my force how i just got it and will be working on this over the coming months .

ok what i ahve

skarsnik 
forge world night gobbo bsb 
3 sharmans inc the forge world one
3 night gobbo warbosses inc the forge world one on a giant squig

94 night goblins with spears- c,s,m and netters
50 night goblins with spears, c,m,s and netters
40 night goblins hand weapons , c m,s and netters

20 nigh goblins with bows, c,s,m 
20 nigh goblins with bows, c,s,m 
20 nigh goblins with bows, c,s,m 

10 squig hoppers

squig heard inc 12 squigs and 6 handlers

3 trolls
6 river trolls
1 stone troll
9 fanatics throughout the army so far

forge world colossus squig
forge world curs'd ettin

i really wanna added 5 more stone trolls and 3 normal trolls and also increase the size of my squig herd , ive no idea what points value this force comes to yet lol

*
*


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

I love all the models you have listed, so will be good to see what theyre all gunna look like painted! The ettin is an interesting choice, a bit chaotic. Might we see a bit of conversion work to help tie him into the rest of the force?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Charandris said:


> I love all the models you have listed, so will be good to see what they're all gunna look like painted! The ettin is an interesting choice, a bit chaotic. Might we see a bit of conversion work to help tie him into the rest of the force?


yeah i thought that but i came up with a cunning back story lol basiclly in a nut shell the ettins( my giant ) mother was a captive of a very creative night gobbo sharman who liked to experiment with different fungus brews and magic mushrooms and used the giants mother as a test subject , the by product on this was a deformed baby that grew up with the night goblins and lives with them , its addicted to the mushrooms that naturally grow in there domain( on the model he has a chaos rock but i replaced it with a mushroom.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Really am keen to see some ofh tese finisjed now...


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Ooooooh! Fancy new Forge World minis!! I love the Colossal Squig and the NG Warboss on Giant Squig! I was thinking of using these guys for my army as well (with the former as my count-as giant). Keeping a close eye on this plog!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

*collosus squig finished*

so the armys almost all primed and ready to get started on ive decided to paint it in 500pts blocks as ive joined a campaign that starts at 500 pts and goes up 500pts at reaching certain mile stones, so my campaign army is decided thanks to some advice on this forum here it is 


night goblin big boss - light Armour, shield , short bow
night goblin sharman lvl 2
40 night goblins-short bows, standard 2 x fanatics
20 night goblins- short bows 1 x fanatic
squig herd- 12 squigs, 6 herders

so this is my start force im starting on this week, but i couldnt resist painting my new fw model lol here he is i done him in traditional squig colours as i like them and think it really stands out against the black and green of night gobbos.


























all comments welcome


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

has there been any talk when the next warhammer forge book is out battle for skull pass or sumit like that i saw they released the dwarf command for pre order today


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

*night goblin sharman*


































just the staff to do now not bad for a few hours work i think

all comments welcome

im hopping the normal troops will start to come along really fast as very basic colour scheme on them


----------

